# What can you tell me about this?



## Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

This is what I have in my new house, what can you tell me about it? House is on a well and septic 

There was a couple more pics but my phone sucks. 

View attachment 1479100935381.jpg


View attachment 1479100947200.jpg


View attachment 1479100956759.jpg


View attachment 1479100966380.jpg


View attachment 1479100975780.jpg


View attachment 1479101020250.jpg


View attachment 1479101031280.jpg


----------



## chrisn (Nov 14, 2016)

What do you want to know? Standard AC and water system, looks like to me.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

AC I know about for the most part, the water system has me a little confused, I assume the tree for the filter system is so that I can swap it over while I change filters? I have heard that filters on a well system are worthless?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 14, 2016)

Get the name off the filters and call customer service dept. ask them what they filter and the replacement schedule. Also take a water sample to your county extension agent and get it tested. See if the filters are good for your water source.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 14, 2016)

I see a high efficiency furnace with a pump to pump the water condensate away.
I see two sets of water filters so that you can swap between them if they need changing. Currently the top set are OFF and the bottom set are being used.
I see a gas hot water tank.
I see another tank that looks like a salt bin for a water softener but I don't see a softener. Maybe it's just a garbage can?
I see a wrench that looks to be used to unscrew the filters sitting on top of  the tank.


----------



## Chris (Nov 14, 2016)

There is some equipment straight above this in the garage but my camera decided not to save the pictures. Two bladder tanks and another thing that could be the softener? 

I had the water tested before I bought it and will find the results and post them, everything came back good.


----------



## havasu (Nov 14, 2016)

I like the water filter manifold but question why the elaborate set up? Two on and two off at any given time?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2016)

havasu said:


> I like the water filter manifold but question why the elaborate set up? Two on and two off at any given time?



That way you  can change what you are using and change out the bad ones when you have time. Everything quits at the worst possible time.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 14, 2016)

Based on the large size of the pipes on the in and out of the filters and the small size if the filter pipes it could be that it was designed to be operated with all filters in the system. The shutoff would still be needed to change the filters.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 14, 2016)

Those filters look way too small to me, mines a least 4 times that size.
I can not imagine not having a filter on a well water system.
We have two homes with deep artesian wells and when I change the filters there covered with brown slime that would have been coming out the faucets.
I understand there thinking about the bypass system but changing the filters is about a 5 min. job.
Waters coming out of the faucets slower, you change the filter, there is no it just stops flowing, except one time when we had an earthquake.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Nov 15, 2016)

If a well needs a sediment filter you're likely going to have pump problems ahead but perhaps the person who put those in just went overkill; I guess you can't have too clear and clean water though the opposite is possible!

Phil


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 15, 2016)

The beauty of having the filters plumbed in that way is you can change the filters without shutting off the water supply or interrupting the flow when doing it. the only reason I can think of for having two filters in series like that is if they were of different filtration sizes. The first one would catch the larger particles the second the smaller. 

That being said, in my old house I had a single filter like that our water was fine and when I opened the filter to replace it the first time there was no filter in it. I put one in and within a month the flow slowed and the water smelled. I took it out and it was plugged and nasty. I had our water checked and they said it was fine and I never put a cartridge in again for 25 years with no water issues.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 15, 2016)

I wonder if all four filters are filtering for the same thing. You might have to check each cartridge to see that.
You may also want to recheck your water with the filters bypassed.
I also think that all filters are meant to be online all the time, which checks against joecaptions comment that his filter is 4 times bigger.


----------



## Chris (Nov 15, 2016)

They said the first was a sand filter and the other was another kind.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 15, 2016)

It is not uncommon to put a sediment filter and then a charcoal or carbon filter for taste.


----------



## frodo (Nov 15, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Get the name off the filters and call customer service dept. ask them what they filter and the replacement schedule. Also take a water sample to your county extension agent and get it tested. See if the filters are good for your water source.



agree

start with a water test,  to see what filters you actually need.


----------



## frodo (Nov 15, 2016)

I see why it is plumbed that way and do not like it at all.

someone cheeped out on the filter's,   and bought  1/2''  instead,   your water service is chocked way the hell down

as the filters get dirty the water volume will drop to a trickle,  their solution,  instead of ordering the correct size filter body, the added 2 more filters.

remove that piping and replace with 2   1'' filter bodies 

http://www.servapure.com/20-Big-Blue-Whole-House-Sediment-Removal-Water-Filter-System_p_1954.html?gclid=CjwKEAiAgavBBRCA7ZbggrLSkUcSJACWDexAKJG2Ay7znbHHXRVSfFqjaJh-TSAUaWdCFtzESOz2zRoCN8nw_wcB


----------

